
Proposed legislation in Kentucky relating to the use of electronic media - tnorthcutt
http://www.lrc.ky.gov/record/16RS/HB170.htm
======
hackuser
"Create a new section of KRS Chapter 438 to prohibit anyone who witnesses an
event that could reasonably result in serious physical injury from posting
about it on electronic media for at least one hour and impose a fine for
violations."

